# I bet you haven't seen these before. (Local Bottles)



## woods_walker (Dec 8, 2019)

Beck Beverage Company (Alpena, MI) - Surface Find. 




Beck Beverage Company (Alpena, MI) - Antique Store Find.




Alpena Bottling Works (Alpena, MI) - Dump Find.







John Dehring & Sons (Alpena, MI) - Dump Find.










Fisch Brewery (Rogers City, MI) - Antique Store Find.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2019)

I like that Fisch Bottle, if you have one to trade or sell let me know? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2019)

some of my Alpens bottles in pic above. looks like this site has just changed & trying to figure it out?


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 8, 2019)

Are you kidding me wow! Nice collection of alpena bottles! The fisch bottle is from the town I grew up in and it’s the only brewery from that town so I consider it kind of rare.  I have a few extra of the alpena bottling works I’ve dug in a dump. I have never found a hutch or even have one in my collection not sure even that’s something you would consider selling or maybe trading but I would be one proud owner of that bottle!


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 8, 2019)

https://piadvance.com/2013/01/history-of-building-goes-back-to-brewery-days/ 

a little history on the fisch brewery building it was lost to a fire in recent times.


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 8, 2019)

Just want to make a correction about the Fisch Bottle. It is from (Rogers City, MI) as you can see in the embossing.

i had made this post before the update to the website and it was lost so i had to repost it this morning and i did it in kind of a hurry oops lol.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2019)

I Thought you might like my Pic if you like Alpena Bottle. As far as I know the 2 Blob Tops & Hutch are pretty hard to come by. I specialize in Michigan hutches with over 200 different ones so doubt I'd be selling or trading that Alpena hutch any time soon. I think I got more Alpena bottles boxed up somewhere. I remember digging a Alpena bottle with Beck on bottom in a Privy up that way. One I didn't have in my collection & wanted but it seems the other 2 guys I was digging with gave it to the home owner when I wasn't looking. They figured I wouldn't of wanted it because they thought just another common crown top. Anyways, I'm thinking if you were to dig some privy's up there I'd guess good chance you could dig one of those Beck Alpena Hutch's. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 8, 2019)

yes thanks for sharing those photos. It’s really great to see some local bottles I haven’t seen before. Is the J. Beck crown top something you would ever consider selling? I would love to dig a privy but never had an opportunity to and I’m still somewhat new to digging and collection so maybe one day! And if you ever dig out the other box of alpena bottles I would enjoy seeing them as well as a reference for myself. Thanks again Leon!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2019)

If I find or come across any extra Beck or Alpena bottles I'll let you know. I know I got some extra Goebel Pre Pro Labels from John Dehring & Sons from Alpena if Interested in any of those? Let me know. LEON.


----------

